# Why isn't such a pattern in any recent publications?



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I know it looks too easy. It's plain, but anyone with a collection of stitch patterns (or internet access) can dress it up to suit themselves. These would be terrific for charity knitting as well as for those near and dear.

Source - page 9 of The Priscilla war work book, including directions for knitted garments and comfort kits from the American Red cross, and knitted garments for the boy scout. The war mentioned was The Great War - sadly, now known as World War 1.


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

Definately looks better on lol But simple to make and warm


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know if I got to download that publication...but make sure you leave out any periods when you name a file. I left it out on my save-as name because I didn't want this computer looking for another web/computer address. It's downloaded and...did not save any data. Could not risk opening a PDF that didn't have data information to preview.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I don't know if I got to download that publication...but make sure you leave out any periods when you name a file. I left it out on my save-as name because I didn't want this computer looking for another web/computer address. It's downloaded and...did not save any data. Could not risk opening a PDF that didn't have data information to preview.


I don't understand about the periods and file-naming.

The first link I gave is to page 9 of the digitized book hosted at the Hathi Trust Digital Library. The whole book can be viewed there, or you can download it or just individual pages from there. The download I attached above is to just page 9.

I've spent the last few hours just glancing at some of their century-old knitting publications. Great fun! At least, _I_ think so. I thought some others might enjoy them too is all.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Such a simple design yet looks great when worn. I can imagine it in a jazzy colourful yarn, worn over a plain t shirt.


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

I clicked on the link and this came up

Login ID

Password	
MToken

Forgot your password?
Login Help
Authentication Required

Please enter your Login ID (uniqname or Friend ID) and password to continue.

Need a Login ID?

Create a Login ID now.

Important Security Tips

U-M will never send you an email asking for your password. Learn more about phishing scams.

Before entering your UMICH password (Level-1) on a web page, check that the page's web address/URL begins with https://weblogin.umich.edu/

By your use of these resources, you agree to abide by Proper Use of Information Resources, Information Technology, and Networks at the University of Michigan (SPG 601.07), in addition to all relevant state and federal laws.
University of Michigan | © 2014 The Regents of the University of Michigan


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Not sure why I'm not getting the download...clipped the photo and will be working from it.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

This style of knit was very popular in the early 80's in Australia at least. I knitted one (called a vest) for my husband at the time and incorporated an interweave pattern.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I found it interesting. I have never seen a pattern written that way. It sure makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow, I like that very much, thank you,it leaves one with a multitude of options for using a pattern.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for posting,that was very interesting.


----------



## Novasea (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this...have filed it away...lots of potential there for making it "your own." Just as it stands I am thinking that it may be very useful for our fishermen here in NS this winter.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

What a great pattern I can see adding a lot of "personal style" to this to update it. Thank you for the download.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Very interesting , I will have to look into the rest of the book. Thanks for the post.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you JJ for an interesting pattern and looks great even for today's wear. That is the greatness of the older patterns, they were useful wearable and no fru fru stuff to make them time dated. This one would be as popular and classic today as it was back then.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

In answer to your original question--too much sewing. I thought you didnt like sewing, I sure dont and avoid it where I can.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

J-J, were the sides sewn together? Or were they left open rather like a poncho?

Lynne who really should go find the source but is uber-lazy this morning


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Thank you Jessica-Jean - what a versatile pattern - can do so much with it and end up with some amazing tops - thank you so much for sharing this link... Regards


----------



## MomLes (Aug 17, 2014)

This would be easy to knit on a machine, too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MomLes said:


> This would be easy to knit on a machine, too.


Yes, it would.



abc123retired said:


> In answer to your original question--too much sewing. I thought you didn't like sewing, I sure dont and avoid it where I can.


No, I don't enjoy sewing, but there's nothing wrong with a (crochet) slip-stitch seam. Fast, easy, and can be made as a decorative detail on the outside.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ernai said:


> I clicked on the link and this came up...


 Sorry about that! 
If you go to: www.hathitrust.org and enter the book title -The Priscilla war work book, including directions for knitted garments and comfort kits from the American Red cross, and knitted garments for the boy scout - in the search box, you'll reach its page. Then just click on 'Full view' to access the whole book.

They have hundreds of antique (= over a hundred years old and as opposed to 'vintage' which seems to cover anything no longer in fashion) knitting and crocheting books on file. I spent many hours on there last night. I even jumped through the hoops to get a 'friend account' so I could save my choices into my own online collection and not have to search for them again. Fun!


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

Is the lightweight yarn #3 and heavyweight #4. Are the needle US sizes? Any guess on the size of the vest? People were smaller back then, shorter and not so overweight.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rainie said:


> Is the lightweight yarn #3 and heavyweight #4. Are the needle US sizes? Any guess on the size of the vest? People were smaller back then, shorter and not so overweight.


It's an idea. Use whatever yarn and compatible needle that will make a fabric that pleases you. Trying to match hundred-year-old yarn and needle sizes is an exercise in frustration and a job that only a masochist or a period reenactor should bother with.


----------



## rainie (Jan 12, 2013)

I read the first part of the book and the lightweight yarn is #4(worsted). The heavy weight was something which was in short supply even back then. The picture of the needles are 'life size' (when printed, who knows how much distortion has taken place).


----------



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Thank you Jessica-Jean. Got it now.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Great idea and way to make it. Yes, a lot of the "older" patterns make more sense than some of the newer ones.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

With a slight caveat - you may have to pen in corrections/add a digit to the numbers stated.

I had to do just that to a printed page from one of the Antique Library selections...one of the rows had k 5, leave 11 st unworked, turn. 25 was the original CO...I am maturing as a knitter because I knew to add the 1 to the left of that 5 as k *1*5, leave 11 made MORE sense.

First few sections worked shown below. I'm on the last 8th section now...about to get ready to make the last seam and square knot the finish before tuck in. I make no apologies for using worsted weight since I'm trying to use up some older yarn and a 3.5mm circular.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> With a slight caveat - you may have to pen in corrections/add a digit to the numbers stated.
> 
> I had to do just that to a printed page from one of the Antique Library selections...one of the rows had k 5, leave 11 st unworked, turn. 25 was the original CO...I am maturing as a knitter because I knew to add the 1 to the left of that 5 as k *1*5, leave 11 made MORE sense.
> 
> First few sections worked shown below. I'm on the last 8th section now...about to get ready to make the last seam and square knot the finish before tuck in. I make no apologies for using worsted weight since I'm trying to use up some older yarn and a 3.5mm circular.


That looks lovely! I'm just concerned about your mention of a square knot. A knot? In your knitting? Why?

Do you know which book you got the pattern from?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That looks lovely! I'm just concerned about your mention of a square knot. A knot? In your knitting? Why?
> 
> Do you know which book you got the pattern from?


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I've now got 2 surgeon's knots in (they don't slip like a square knot) ... and two colors. The square knot will be on the outside edge between the points. I may make the final knot a Surgeon's but don't want to yank on the work.

I'll have to re verify from the other computer...I do know I had to reprint page 7 because I lost a copy. It is difficult to do a repeat of 40 rows when you don't remember the 1st 7 rows.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, I don't enjoy sewing, but there's nothing wrong with a (crochet) slip-stitch seam. Fast, easy, and can be made as a decorative detail on the outside.


Oh, yes, Im getting ready to do some slipstitch sleeve seams on a long neglected WIP and so wish I had knit them in the round years ago.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Do you know which book you got the pattern from?


Just went to the other computer. Here is the location I downloaded the book from:

http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org
Robinson Priscilla Centerpieces 1-23
Robinson Priscilla Centerpieces 24-end

The doily I'm working on came from the first 23 pages. There ARE a few center start doilies in these pages...but I'm sticking to the edgings and wedge-shortrow doilies.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I think this is very adaptable...I can see it with a cowl neck and sleeves


----------



## Bellen (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Pattern is great - easy and adaptable for many yarns. Classic patterns are always in style and always fill a need. Also found the whole site great - I love recipes from a simpler time - when a recipe doesn't start with "a box of cake mix" for example.


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

How uncanny! Just last night I was going through the book Wrap Style by Pam Allen and Ann Budd and they have a variation on this pattern and also discuss it in their notes section.

By the way, love the book and want to make almost everything in it!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

At first I thought it was a sleeves only sweater! Both are great ideas!


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you very much for the links, especially to the sleeveless sweater. 

We deer hunt, so wouldn't this be a perfect pattern to knit wool vests for my husband and son, who are archery hunters only? They need clothing to warm the body without constructing arm movement. Will be worn with tee shirts next to the body. With their season opening soon, I'll be busy trying to get them both completed for this year's hunting. I'll get them started on our upcoming road trip to Pennsylvania. Easy enough to work on while traveling-talking-sightseeing. 

I just downloaded the entire book to browse through when time permits. Looks very interesting. 

Thanks again for sharing with us.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## JanetofAus (May 29, 2011)

Thank you Jessica-Jean, this fascinating .pdf pattern downloaded immediately.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

love the way the pattern is written..and the vest just might be a must have for me..ty1


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm with you Jessica-Jean, I could spend hours (days?) looking at the archived patterns. I have also looked at this one several times and it is on my list of things to make. I also rather like the ladies vest and unders...would have to use a soft yarn though.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the link! I downloaded the one page and saved the other to go through later. Love the pattern- simple and versatile! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

I can't wait to see what variations I can make with this simple pattern. Thanks!


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Page 18 of http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=loc.ark:/13960/t2988wd21;view=1up;seq=1 gives the instructions for adding sleeves to a sleeveless sweater.

Some really easy (for me and others like me who have never knitted mittens or gloves) patters for thumbless and fingerless styles. Also like the head covering with cape and cap with chest scarf cover.

Thanks once again, Jessica-Jean, for providing our minds with the possible.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for this link to the vest pattern JJ Mine opened to the pattern just fine.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

My son told me a while back, "Why don't you knit me one of those old man sweaters." Well, this is a vest, but it is at once old fashioned and modern, IMHO. Thanks for sharing. :-D :thumbup:


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pdf. Such an easy knit, but could be really nice depending on yarn and stitch. You find the best things!


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Jessica-Jean...what a fun, interesting site. Thank you.


----------



## justimagine77 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have leaflet for vest/sweaters like this called "Up the Back Down the Front"


----------



## Ligtstar (Jun 30, 2014)

I would love the pattern but when I click on the PDF link, I get a blank page. When I click on the link to the page, it takes me to the University of Michigan telling me I need an account. For a guest account, I must be sponsored by faculty or a department, otherwise it is only available to faculty and students.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

ernai said:


> I clicked on the link and this came up
> 
> Login ID
> 
> ...


Try clicking right above picture where it says 'download' a PDF will pop up with copy of the pattern. the link was given for those wanting to explore the site.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ligtstar said:


> I would love the pattern but when I click on the PDF link, I get a blank page. When I click on the link to the page, it takes me to the University of Michigan telling me I need an account. For a guest account, I must be sponsored by faculty or a department, otherwise it is only available to faculty and students.


If you want to save anything to your own online 'collection', you do need to request a "friend account". Anyone with an internet connection and a valid e-mail can do so, but it's not necessary if all you want to do is browse their collections and download either entire books or just individual pages.

Hope you find your way!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Deemeegee said:


> At first I thought it was a sleeves only sweater! Both are great ideas!


Sports stores sell what they call 'arm warmers' - essentially sleeves that aren't attached at the shoulder. A knitted tube (or two) - with or without any tapering - could be added if desired.


----------



## Doriseve (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is a pattern my cousin posted.ann-other-knitter wrote:
Do you really need a pattern for a tabard? Measure the shoulder width of the child. Do a swatch to get gauge. Cast on sts to equal the shoulder width. Use a Seed st. Border of about 6 - 8 sts. Do first 10 rows in Seed st. Work to length required. For neckline use any pattern for a pullover for directions. Cast on an amount of sts to get the same st. count as on front. Continue down the back to match front. For hood, starting at centre front, pick up sts all round the neckline, working back and forth,work one row on next row increase evenly around thus, Right side facing, Work Seed st, knit 1, increase by knitting into stitch below, knit the st. above. Work *5 sts, incr in next st.* repeat around, end with Seed st. border. Knit back and forth, keeping Seed st. Front edge. Work til hood is right depth from neck to top centre of head. Put half sts on another needle. Use 3 needle cast off. If you are stuck, ask me. If you want a belt cast on 11-15 sts and work Seed st. For waist size plus enough to tie a bow. Or add buttons on sides. Crochet a loop.

I am adding drawings, which do not have the amounts of stitches as I would need to know. If clear as mud, ask for clarification. Ann
Overall diagram


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you JJ. As always, you manage to impart the most interesting information. I have spent too much time today immersing myself in this window of history. What a wonderful site!


----------



## kiwirose (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you Jessica Jean. This is such a great and simple idea for knitting a vest and, as you say, can be dressed up in all sorts of ways with stitch patterns.

A great addition to my pattern collection.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Interesting pattern, thank you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Doriseve said:


> ... Do you really need a pattern for a tabard?...


If by 'tabard' you mean an open-sided garment, then no, no pattern is necessary.

This simple *vest* 'pattern' was designed for those whose knitting skills weren't perhaps the best and most developed. It was promoted by the Red Cross for the unable-to-go-to-battle population to participate in troop support. It is something that a rank beginner can make and feel good about making. Many (most?) knitters at that time didn't have access to printed patterns. Having helped clearing out my grandmother's belongings, I feel certain she never had a knitting pattern to make the stacks of sweaters she with which she clothed her Depression Era babies. She may very well have been part of the knitting corps on the homefront; she married just before the start of WW1 and only had her children in the late 20s. Her repertoire of knitting stitches was limited to garter, stockinette, and ribbing. She had three pairs of knitting needles - large, medium, and small. She had no double-pointed needles, and there weren't any hand-knit socks in the house. This pattern book was aimed at such knitters. I was just wondering why such simple-to-execute patterns seem to be absent from today's crop of learn-to-knit books, magazines, and websites. I'm sure there are new knitters who would love to wear or clothe their loved ones with such garments, instead of churning out endless scarves.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

JJ you are so on target especially the endless scarf part.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ali9407 said:


> JJ you are so on target especially the endless scarf part.


Thank you!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks, Jessica Jean, that looks like a very useful addition to my pattern archive. The direct download was perfect.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Just went to the other computer. Here is the location I downloaded the book from:
> 
> http://www.antiquepatternlibrary.org
> Robinson Priscilla Centerpieces 1-23
> ...


Thank you. I love the Antique Pattern Library, but it's less user-friendly (less easily searched) than the Hathi Trust site. It took a bit, but I found them. Thanks!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Emell said:


> Page 18 of http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=loc.ark:/13960/t2988wd21;view=1up;seq=1 gives the instructions for adding sleeves to a sleeveless sweater.
> 
> Some really easy (for me and others like me who have never knitted mittens or gloves) patters for thumbless and fingerless styles. Also like the head covering with cape and cap with chest scarf cover.
> 
> Thanks once again, Jessica-Jean, for providing our minds with the possible.


Thanks for pointing out where the sleeves are! I hadn't gone that far into the book. Eventually.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

justimagine77 said:


> I have leaflet for vest/sweaters like this called "Up the Back Down the Front"


It's a Leisure Arts publication: http://www.amazon.com/Up-Back-Down-Front-Knitting/dp/B0037A1JLY available on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/2003-Up-the-Back-Down-the-Front-Leisure-Arts-Knitting-Sweater-Patterns-Knit-/301258916963?pt=US_Crocheting_Knitting_Patterns&hash=item46246e4463 , but I wouldn't pay for it. The idea is simple enough.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> . . . I'm sure there are new knitters who would love to wear or clothe their loved ones with such garments, instead of churning out endless scarves.


And endless afghans, throws, whatever one wants to call them. The sweater vest seems doable to me (who has never finished a sweater I started eons ago) with the separate arms pattern.

As far as the whole book is concerned, there are a lot of men of the knitters pictured in the beginning of the book. The patterns are delightful and make good browsing and possibly some different ideas of what to knit that won't tax my meager talents.

Great find, Jessica-Jean. Thanks.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I like this classic pattern. It could be made larger or smaller
by figuring gauge and size and is adaptable to an infinite
number of stitch patterns.


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Got the download with no problem. Will have to do the reading later on.


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

I was asked for a log-in ID. Don't understand.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lillyhooch said:


> I was asked for a log-in ID. Don't understand.


I'm sorry about that, and I'm sorry I don't want to re-type what I have before. Please, read some of my other posts above.


----------



## Ligtstar (Jun 30, 2014)

thank you for your help!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Ok. Must admit I didn't read passed the first page.



Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm sorry about that, and I'm sorry I don't want to re-type what I have before. Please, read some of my other posts above.


----------



## bakercdi (Dec 31, 2011)

If one has an iPad or Nook, I found this book and more for free. Search Red Cross knitting. Love the WWII pilot hood. I modified it to hold the grand kids iPods and MP3 players in winter. My former pilot (Korea) father-in-law liked it enough to wear one with his leather bomber jacket while shoveling snow.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

DonnieK said:


> Thank you JJ for an interesting pattern and looks great even for today's wear. That is the greatness of the older patterns, they were useful wearable and no fru fru stuff to make them time dated. This one would be as popular and classic today as it was back then.


Ditto what Donnie said! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ladyjayne (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks, Jessica-Jean!
I downloaded and printed the pattern.
Maybe a red one for my grandson for Christmas!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------

